# Autobewegung & Licht wie in der Werbung?



## mariomartic (19. November 2003)

Ich habe da auf der Seite von Herr Wargalla was geiles gesehen...habe versucht ein Tutorial über google zu finden...leider nichts..hier drinnen habe ich auch nichts gefunden, deshalb stelle ich einfach die Frage, wie ich von einem "stehenden" Auto ein "bewegtes" erreiche wie hier:

http://www.wargalla.de/auto1.htm

Ich möchte auch den Leucheffekt machen....wie geht sowas?

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Christoph (19. November 2003)

Diesen Effekt wurde eigentlich schon beim Fotoshot erzielt.

Aber du kannst ihn natürlich auch mit PS faken.

*Auto freistellen
*den Hintergrund mit Weichzeichner und Bewegungsunschärfe verwischen

Eigentlich eine reine Spielerei


----------



## Michael Och (19. November 2003)

Von einem stehenden Auto auf ein fahrendes Auto zu kommen ist ein Klacks.

1. Du machst eine Auswahl rund ums Auto.
2. Auswahl-->Auswahl umkehren, damit der Hintergrund angewählt ist.
3. Strg+C
4. Neue ebene Anlegen und Strg+V
5. Filter-->Weichzeichnungsfilter-->Bewegungsschärfe.
6. Nun kannst du ein Wenig herum spielen, wie stark es bewegend sein soll.

Gruß kingax

PS: Mist, da war mal wieder jemand schneller -.-


----------



## mariomartic (19. November 2003)

Auf der Seite siehst du ja den Vorher-Nacher Effekt...wurde also im PS gemacht....vorallem das mit dem Licht würde mich interessieren wie das gemacht wurde...


----------



## Michael Och (19. November 2003)

Was denn für ein Licht? Der Scheinwerfer?


----------



## mariomartic (19. November 2003)

ja genau....wenn du das vorher-bild anschaust, ist da noch kein licht...im nacher bild leuchten die scheinwerfer und auch die oberen lichter (ganz ganz leicht).....


----------



## Tim C. (19. November 2003)

Da hat der guteste wohl einfach ein wenig mit den Helligkeits und Kontrast Einstellungen, sowie evtl. noch den Farbtoneinstellungen dieser Bereiche (der Scheinwerfer gespielt).

Achja: Bei all dem Weichzeichnen, die Felgen nicht vergessen, denn ein fahrendes Auto mit stehenden Rädern kommt nicht wirklich gut rüber 

Ausserdem könntest du dich mal in den "wenigen" PDF-Kurztipps des Herren umschauen: http://www.wargalla.de/alle.htm eventuell gibts da etwas brauchbares für dich.


----------



## Michael Och (19. November 2003)

Oh ja, die Räder hab ich ja vollkommen vergessen, die sollte man mit ein wenig Strudeln und mit Weichzeichnern gut hinbekommen. Das Licht kannst du so machen:

1. Neue Ebene und Auswahl um die Lampen.
2. Mit helllllem gelb füllen, Strg+D und dann den gauschen Weichzeichner.
3. Oder mit Strg+U, Färben anhäkeln und auf ein helles gelb einstellen.
4. Eventuell noch einen Rendereffekt, Blendflecke.

Gruß kingax


----------

